# Echo as a recorder



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I got the invitation to buy an Echo for $100 last night in an email from Amazon.  I called Mayday this morning and found that the ECHO can be used as a recorder.
I think I will buy it just for that feature.  Recording my piano and clarinet playing might be handy especially with the hands free option.  Adding the recorded sound to a list and then playing it back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a clever idea -- would be great, especially, for kids in band who need to work on 'solo festival' pieces.  Sometimes it's hard to get together with the pianist playing your accompaniment, but if you could have them play it for the Echo, then you could practice against it.  Cool!


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I might also take it to my New Horizon's Band rehearsals to record our pieces.  Then while practicing at home I can have the band recording to sinc my part with. High school kids might like this option.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

wagswife was not able to find a way to record.  joangolfing, would you know if the rep gave you instructions how to record?


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

That is disappointing.  I just believed the rep on Mayday knew what they were talking about.  I get my Echo today.  I'll check it out. Since it has a microphone for input there should be a way to do it with apps from Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's very possible it's a feature that just isn't enabled yet -- very new device and all that.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I am playing with my ECHO.  It arrived late yesterday.  I love the quality of the speakers, very impressive sound.  You were correct about not being able to record on it.  However, after calling "Mayday" twice with questions, they seem to be open to adding things like that to the Echo.  So I'm glad I bought one and will hope for enhancements.  One thing that is disappointing is the search for my music that I purchased and is in Amazon Music's app. Alexa wants the name of the artist rather than the name of the piece.  I have mostly classical pieces and want to search by titles.  My second call to Mayday gave me the hint of making a playlist within my Music function on the HDX. I have a playlist in the music part of my HDX and still can't access it through the ECHO.  I'm sure it is possible to do this but I don't have it figured out yet.


----------

